# Popcorn ceiling repairs



## MWHITLEY (Jan 31, 2008)

What kind of gun is best to use spray on accustic (popcorn)for ceiling repairs - say less than 5 sqf or so and any tips on getting it to match ?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The Spraying Mantis hopper is a great hopper for spraying repairs. Comes with several tip sizes. Acoustical texture is pretty easy to match. When you scrape your spot out, scrape kinda crooked around the edges to get rid of most of the straight lines so it will blend easier. The spraying Mantis hopper requires less air than the Wallboard type hopper.


----------



## MWHITLEY (Jan 31, 2008)

And does it take alot of presure ? I have one but i never used it for popcorn. is it messy ? what brand texture are you using ? And thanks for the help!


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Lowes now sells an electric drywall hopper made by wagner. I love it! it has a fan that sounds like a shop vac and works well for patches and small jobs I don't feel like pulling out my big rig for. I don't think I would try to spray a whole house with it though... (but I'm spoiled with my rig) Comes with three tip sizes I just use it without a tip for heavy KD or popcorn. Costs about $100 and worth every penny! You will find it in the paint section of Lowes near the wagner power painters.


----------



## MWHITLEY (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks J ! I do alot of drywall repairs behind plummbers and electricans and customers and need to be able to spray popcorn without paying 15 dollars a can - and it always takes two ! ha ha I will try it out ! How long is the material good -the premix kind or is there bags you mix up ?


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't do enough accoustic repair to save my leftover mud on a regular baisis... but I use the powder mix accoustic and will save it till it smells like mold.... Even then I have poured bleach in mud and then used it anyway. Usually happens if I spray a big job and have a full barrel of accoustic or sand mud left over for a couple months. Now if I could just learn to catch my mix guy before I was done! LOL


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

One other trick; Kilz upshot. It is made to spray up and is tinted off white to match aged mud. close enough match for minor water stains. Just fade it out around the edges.


----------

